# Ghosts and things that go bump in the night



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

So its Halloween month so have any members ever had any real life spooky experiences?
After months of riding in a particular lane in the UK when I first started working at a yard in the area I mentioned to my boss that all the horses were very tense and nervy in one part of it. Other horse riders said they'd had the same thing
Turned out some of the victims of a local serial killer had been buried in a ditch there
Still gives me goose bumps to think about it


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes, it is a "real life" spooky experience to come on this forum. 

I have had several spooky experiences. I don't stick around a house that scares me, or any place that gives me the creeps. Although I don't necessarily believe there are "ghosts", there is "_something_". In my book, I see no point in being exposed to "something" where it is possible to just leave.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

When I'm in bed at night, I hear something jump in the attic. Like it jumped off something and onto the floor, and makes a loud noise. It happens often. 

And when I have to go to the bathroom at night, and I have to walk all the way down the hall, it creeps my out and I think something's following me. So I either A) hurry into my room or bathroom
B) Shine the light on my phone behind me
It creeps me out!

And I feel safest in my bed 

I think this partly comes from watching Haunted House and similar shows, where it tells the people's story, remake of it, and actually shows the ghost or you can hear them. O_O


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

My Grannie used to come sit on the side of my bed and talk to me when I was sad. She had been dead for several years, though.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

We're fairly certain that the spirit of my boyfriend's dad is in the house with us (we live in the house my BF grew up in).

I was doing dishes one evening and was alone in the house. I suddenly felt as though someone was standing behind me and had me "caged" against the counter with their arms. After a few seconds, I said loudly "John, back off!" (John was my BF's dad). I instantly felt the presence retreat to the other end of the kitchen where there is a wall between the kitchen and entryway, where it seemed to stay and continue watching me. I never felt threatened, just mildly uncomfortable.

A week or so before that incident, my boyfriend and I were making dinner in the kitchen. He was by the sink and I was a good four feet away from him. We were arguing over something silly and all of a sudden he spins around and looks at me and says "Why did you do that?" I looked at him blankly and said "Do what?" He said "You flicked me in the ear!" When I told him that I hadn't and that I was too far away to flick him and be back where I'd been that quickly, he went pale and his eyes got big. He explained that flicking his ear was something his dad had done when he was being stupid or bullheaded.

About a month after the first two incidents, I was taking a shower by myself. My BF was in the kitchen. Our shower is a tub with frosted sliding glass doors on it. It used to be on an outside wall until they enclosed the porch it looked onto and made the porch a room, so they removed the window and blocked it in, however they left the window sill as a shelf for the bath tub/shower. Anyway, I had just used the conditioner and put it back on the shelf with the shampoo. A few seconds after I put it back, the shampoo forcibly flew off the shelf and hit the glass door. My BF heard it all the way in the kitchen and came running to see if I was okay. We have many times tried to recreate what happened and there is no way the shampoo simply slid off the shelf and hit the door. Any time we've gotten the shampoo to slide off the shelf, it falls straight down, it doesn't travel horizontally almost three feet, strike the door, then fall.

I came home one overcast day when I had first moved in with my BF and he wasn't home yet, so I went to unlock the door. We never lock the deadbolt when we leave, just the handle. So, I put my key in and unlock the handle, but the deadbolt is locked. Figuring my BF had left through the sliding glass door of the converted garage and that's why the deadbolt was locked, I unlocked it and went to open the door...but the handle was locked. I unlocked the handle again, went to open the door...and the deadbolt was locked. I said loudly "John, stop messing with me!" and ran back to my car. I waited at the gas station on the corner until my BF got home. When we went up to the door, neither the deadbolt or the handle were locked.

One night, I was home alone and it was almost time for my BF to get home. I was sitting on the couch in the living room watching TV. Out of the corner of my eye, I saw a dark figure move from the laundry room (on the end of the dining room which was to my right) into the back room. I got the impression of a tall man wearing a black cowboy hat. I got up to go check what I had seen and when I turned on the laundry room light, the light started flickering. To this day that light flickers whenever I'm in the laundry. It doesn't do it when my BF or anyone else is in there. About the same time I saw the dark figure, my boyfriend had pulled up to the house and was listening to a song on the radio. It was a country song about fathers and he had turned it up and said he was thinking about his dad. When the song ended, my BF shut off the truck and started to open the door. He hadn't even pulled the handle and the lights and radio flashed on in the truck for a second, then flashed off. The keys were on my BF's belt and his hand was nowhere near them. When he got inside, I told him what I had seen and that the figure was about his height. He said that his dad was his same height and always wore a black cowboy hat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I grew up in a very haunted house, I had to deal with things my entire life, my mom, my brother, even his wife when they lived there are scared stiff of the house. Most of it was poltergeist activity, things being thrown, lightbulbs literally exploding seeing people in mirrors behind you, being touched, covers yanked off..like one of those terror houses on TV.. I had even contacted a person from one of those paranormal TV shows and they showed no interest because it sounded like a poltergeist and I needed to contact a priest. I am glad I don't live there anymore, although my 4 year old daughter is now starting to see things/ hear things in our current house, and I am starting to worry. I could write up some long experiences I have had, just don't know who wants to hear it or not


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Ginger-that would terrify me. Since the death of our daughters fiancé, he blesses us with his presence every now and again. Less, now that she is in a new serious relationship, altho I am sure he is still with us. His presence actually comforts me, as we were very fond of him, and he if us. I know he would never harm any of us. He primarily turns on lights, moves objects and actually has a sort of chess game going with my husband with a chess set in his home office. A couple of years ago, one of our dogs drown at our house in NY (where I was). At our home in Va, where my DH was, the light in his bookshelves (6 of them) that all have to be touched to turn on, were ALL on. Just one example-and we just look to the sky, say his name, and smile.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't watch movies as a rule, but I never watch a scary movie, I don't see the point. Well, I liked "Fringe", but I don't think that counts. 

I once lived in a house that, whilst moving in, I watched an empty cross-body purse with the shoulder strap wound up and inside the purse - just lift straight up in the air, spin, and plop back in place. DH said, "oh poltergeist", but I never stopped watching it, and when he saw I wasn't smiling, he said "friendly ones, of course". I inspected it thoroughly - my first thought was there had to be a strong fellow creature inside of it, although it wasn't consistent with the way it "went up". No creature inside it or ever left it, and none could have fit inside it with the shoulder strap. All brass fitting, no ferrous metal on or in it of any kind. It never seemed to stop with that place. I know there had to be an explanation, but I could never find one. My GPS would sporadically go haywire there. At first I took solace in that as some indication of "something" odd about the location, NOT "spooks". But, we rarely used the front door to the house, and it was ordinarily set to lock behind you, and the keys to it hung securely with all the others on a key keeper. On three separate occasions when I was leaving the house, but had forgotten the front door key - the front door key fell from the keeper, and made a noise such that it made me stop before I opened the front door to leave - and get the keys. I inspected that "key keeper" every which way to Sunday. There was NO reason for those keys to come off of a _hook_. While it was fortunate for me that the keys fell to remind me I better take them, it just didn't sit well with me. I could go on, and on. We moved.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

gingerscout said:


> I could write up some long experiences I have had, just don't know who wants to hear it or not


I do!


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

,........,


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

We're waiting Gingerscout.....


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Subbing. I'll be back when I'm not exhausted to post a few.
Anyone ever been to Gretchen's Lock in Ohio? I have two from there, plus a few from my mum's house that apparently hosts two portals to hell according to some "God Messengers" she had come in and bless the house along with giving her some prayers to say twice a day, everyday.

There is a little native american boy too that use to play every night I'd get a shower in the basement. I never actually saw him but I'd hear arrows being shot, horse hooves, drums, etc. Kinda wish I'd be able to talk to him to see what he is and how he died. I'm not aware of any tribes/villages in the area of that town.

There's also a small room that was built underneath the porch that is blocked off (a door at one point, boarded up now) beside our breaker box. There's a window on the front (too dirty to see anything), but we were told it was still filled with dirt..Can't put a window or anything somewhere the foundation wasn't already excavated, I know that much. Everytime I went to that corner of the room or looked at the window outside I would get the weirdest feeling..Like there was something/someone in there. I begged my mum to open it up so I could investigate, but she refused. Personally, I believe it was probably something to do with some sort of cult/sacrific room/etc. I just get a real odd feeling about it, almost like something's trapped and will be very irritated when they're finally freed. You'd have to get the feeling. My brother doesn't feel/believe in anything and I think my mother pretends (all of a sudden interested after she met the god people I mentioned previously).

I'll be back for the rest of mine though and to read about more of others. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The film the Shining gave me the creeps for years - and the book was even worse - as was the Amityville Horror book (never saw the film)
I've been in houses that had a bad feeling to them when we were house hunting and nothing would have persuaded me to buy them


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I've had spooky things happen to me all my life. My mother had this too, and my daughters have it (though one blocked it and sees nothing any more).

It was frustrating buying a house here, owing to what I saw and sensed while we were shopping. The one I'm in now only gave me the impression of being lonely and needing a family. Well, that and the dozens of cats I kept seeing around the place for the first little bit that we lived here. There were no physical cats, just impressions of them. I found out the previous owner took in strays constantly. I didn't mind the cats.

My first husband visits though (he died 10 years ago) and checks out the place. I sometimes see my neighbour's deceased husband walking home drunk along the side of the road. And I get deja vu a LOT.

Little of it bothers me. :wink:


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have had so many little weird incidents in my life, starting when I was 3 or 4. I used to have imaginary friends, and I am actually pretty certain they were spirits/ghosts/essences, whatever.
There is a resort with open hiking trails and gardens in the Cascades that I love to go to to photograph, but there is 1 section that I get absolutely nauseated every time I walk through. DH and I camped there one time and went on a moonlit walk. As we passed this area I could not move and got goosebumps and tremors. I had to sit down cause I felt like I was going to faint (not too unusual for me, with my POTS and all). As I closed my eyes and put my head between my knees I had the weirdest vision of a woman tied between trees screaming and I could not stop staring into her eyes. I have tried to research the history of the area but didn't find much out, however I am convinced that a rape or murder happened there a long time ago.

I have also stayed at a few historic hotels in Oregon, 1 of which is the McMenamins Edgefield, which used to be an insane asylum, and then a poor farm. I was there for a soil science society meeting and 3 of us were going back to the rooms from the bar. We hear this hysterical laughing and we all turn to see who was behind us. There, in perfect clarity was an old lady with a nightgown flowing behind her and long, gray hair flying around like she is in the wind. No windows or doors are open and no breeze could be felt. She walked up next to us and pointed to a mural (McMenamins are known for having beautiful murals painted everywhere). It is her painted there, riding in a carriage. Then she was gone, and it was utterly silent. We asked the staff about her the next day, turns out many people see her and she is very friendly and proud to be depicted in a painting. They believe she was in the asylum.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I have had many "impressions" of things, Red Gate - that turned out to have, in fact "been there". I always wonder what the explanation for this is - there must be one. Most are completely unrelated to "me", or anyone I have known/know. One such "experience": I felt very strongly there was a railroad crossing coming up ahead as I was following another vehicle (b/c I had never been to the area I was headed). I slowed down as part of a "natural response" to an upcoming railroad, but when I arrived at the point in the road where I "felt" a railroad would surely be, there was _no _sign of a railroad to be seen. I had a passenger with me and told them it just "seemed as if", to explain why I had slowed and fallen a bit behind the "point" vehicle. Many months later, I was in a "public works" office on business accompanied by the passenger, and I asked the public works guru if, to his knowledge, there had ever been a railroad anywhere in the area. They seemed surprised I knew that, summarily produced an Arial taken in WWII, and there it was!! _Exactly_ where I had "felt" it "would be". It had been ripped out in 1946, and few knew it had ever existed. The "passenger" then decided I was a real "psychic". :lol: Stuff like that _can't be_ "magic", I think we are really "missing" something about "life", here.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't see ghosts or anything but do experience something from time to time that can be creepy. I hear phantom sounds. But its not tin foil hat, the microwave is taking to me kinda hearing things. I have some ear issues which includes some hearing loss, ringing, and the sounds. Most of the time its like static or someone turning a dail on an old radio. But also common are like the sound of someone walking on the bed while your in it. Or standing beside you shaking a sheet. You know nobody's there, but it sounds so real.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Missy May said:


> I have had many "impressions" of things, Red Gate - that turned out to have, in fact "been there". I always wonder what the explanation for this is - there must be one. Most are completely unrelated to "me", or anyone I have known/know. One such "experience": I felt very strongly there was a railroad crossing coming up ahead as I was following another vehicle (b/c I had never been to the area I was headed). I slowed down as part of a "natural response" to an upcoming railroad, but when I arrived at the point in the road where I "felt" a railroad would surely be, there was _no _sign of a railroad to be seen. I had a passenger with me and told them it just "seemed as if", to explain why I had slowed and fallen a bit behind the "point" vehicle. Many months later, I was in a "public works" office on business accompanied by the passenger, and I asked the public works guru if, to his knowledge, there had ever been a railroad anywhere in the area. They seemed surprised I knew that, summarily produced an Arial taken in WWII, and there it was!! _Exactly_ where I had "felt" it "would be". It had been ripped out in 1946, and few knew it had ever existed. The "passenger" then decided I was a real "psychic". :lol: Stuff like that _can't be_ "magic", I think we are really "missing" something about "life", here.


That is interesting! 

I believe some people are more in tune with sensory perceptions than others. We can see something, hear something, feel or taste or smell something that others cannot. Or will not :wink:

Maybe impressions of the past, or of a past life. Who really knows?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Interesting topic! I haven't had any events myself (thank God...) but my sister and her family did once when they lived in an old farm house, they would hear things, doors would open, and a few of them "saw" these old men sitting at the table on various occasions, including my nephew who was only preschool age at the time. When I visited there I definitely felt a weird vibe there that I didn't like.

I watched a few scary movies when I was younger (such as the Amityville Horror), and now I really wish I hadn't watched them....just freaks me out too much.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

My ex-hubby always used to say I had a psychic radar-detector. I'd be cruising along at my usual 80 or so (and I'm an admitted lead-foot) and see a cop. Look at my speedometer and I'd be going the speed limit. I never consciously slow down, "thinking" there's a cop ahead; my foot just lets up on the pedal and by the time I get to the cop, I'm going legal.

I think the detector's battery is dying, though. In the last few years, it hasn't worked nearly as well as it used to. I mean, how the heck did I get a ticket for going 85 while passing a semi and hauling a car on a trailer? Really?


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

As a child I used to see and feel things all the time in my old place. I used to live in an apartment block built at least 30 years ago id say. It was old, double brick, and just felt old. 

I remember that my mums bedroom door was always a thing for me. whenever I was in my mums room in the dark, I would look behind the door and see a hand waving at me. It was pale and see through, it didnt really look like it was there, and it seemed to move in a blurred motion, but I always saw it. If i walked into the bedroom and it was dark, I would pass the hand on my way, if I turned back it would usually be gone. One time when no one was in the house, I stood my the door when it was dark and started talking, saying stuff like hello and whos there. A large white misty clear matter began coming out from behind the door, i quickly ran away after that. From that point on i never saw the hand again. 

I dislike mirrors, I always have, I hate looking into them in fear that what I see is not what I want to see. I think this is primarily because as a child I hated my bathroom mirror. It was by my front door, you would walk into the bathroom and the mirror was straight ahead, and the toilet was off to the side. Quite often when walking up to that mirror i would see something dart behind me in the corridor, like a dark object usually. The odd thing is, one time my friend was over and I was in the corridor with my back turned to the front door. She came out of the bathroom saying she saw a ghost in the mirror, so i wasnt the only one to see it. 

Quite often at night I would feel like I was being watched, i would see objects that would quickly disappear, silhouettes of people would vanish when I opened my eyes. 

I remember I always felt cold in that house, especially in my mums room. I moved into a new house a few years ago, one that was built no more than 10 years ago, and have never had anything happen in this house.

My grandma always thought I was special (as grandmas tend to do :lol: ) because I could see, hear and feel things others couldnt. I still see things our of the corner of my eye, several times a day, just now I saw a black orb shoot across the room. I believe I can see energy, everything I look at is made up of it, it kind of looks like thousands of tiny specks of light all flashing, but I cant pin point them. I can also hear things, I always hear odd noises here and there. I can hear a phone charge, from the powerpoint I can hear an odd noise. I can hear my radio, it has a similar noise. 

Im pretty sure my cats can see things, they will stand in certain rooms sometimes and stare into nothing. They will often stand in the middle of my room and stare at the top of my door, or into mid air.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Children do seem to be more tuned in to things than adults are - maybe why our imaginary friends leave us when we get to about 5 or 6 years old


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Children do seem to be more tuned in to things than adults are - maybe why our imaginary friends leave us when we get to about 5 or 6 years old


Yep, I agree. I remember having imaginary friends into 1st or 2nd grade, then when I started getting made fun of for it I forced them to leave. I sometimes wonder if I had stayed "tuned in" what I might have discovered later in life. :lol:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Gjkaodjkwlnld!!! /MyFreakOut

I totally believe in all of this stuff. I'm friends with people who have a ghost hunting tv show (I believe it's called Haunted Dimensions... or something like that) and occasionally tag along, mostly for comic relief. So I have quite a bit of experience. ^^

That said, I totally think the house I presently live in is haunted. I'll start by saying I can't think of a legit reason why it would be--it's new (<15 years old) and everything in it is new. There have only been two owners (my family, and a family we were friends with) and no deaths have happened on the premises. Still, spoopy **** happens.

To be fair, a lot of this can be explained away. For example, the house makes lots of spoopy noises... but that makes sense, as it's a three story house with vaulted ceilings and wood floors--of course things will echo and sound scary, especially when its quiet xD

Still, though, some things I can't explain.
For example, a couple of months ago i woke around 3:00 am to what sounded like someone walking into my room. Now, one of my roommates has drunkenly wandered into my room before (I woke up, called him out, and he left) so I figured that's what it was. 
I rolled over to turn on the light... and the lightbulb exploded. Legitimately exploded. It was terrifying x.x Needless to say, i didn't look at whatever had come in my room...


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

lightbulbs exploding is a wake up isn't it..lol


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

When I was a teenager some of my friends and I set up an Ouija board and the glass we were using seemed to just lift off the table and smashed on the floor
I was way more afraid of what my mother would say about the breakage than I was about any evil spirits though!!!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Once my psychic radar (love that!) went off, and it saved my life and two girlfriends of mine (twins). They believed I had "special powers" after that, and told people so, which was both humorous and embarrassing to me at the time. I had a serious and immediate onset of the feeling of "doom", and responded accordingly, and had I not, we would have all most likely have died, weird. I think people ignore those "feelings", and rely on there "other" senses. You often hear people say_ after _something happens "I had a funny feeling about 'x'". When they mean, "My senses warned me, but I ignored them". I have ignored mine and been sorry each and every time. So, I tend to make a point of not ignoring them to the degree possible. I really wish science knew what it "is" - it is so curious!!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

They say our neighborhood was built on a ancient indian burial ground. Most of the houses on our street have had really bad luck, like getting struck by lightning, ceiling caving in... among other things. Could just be that we all used the same sh***y builder.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

my family has had history of a couple things, ranging from alcoholism to an other worldly connection wit animals, something else unworldly is a sensitivity to the supernatural. I am no exception for the last two (let's hope I stay an exception to the first) I have stumbled upon many places that have made my "sixth sense" as it were go off. There is a path near my house connecting my road to the one behind us and I have always found it creepy for lack of a better word and so have other people. Something about is just off, not right. I refuse to walk down it at night though it has gotten better since the old house beside it was torn down, I think whatever made the path creepy was attached to that house. I also got the sense that whatever or whoever it was did not leave this world peacefully and did not want people walking down the path but never really did anything about it. I did have a dream about it once, a man was waiting in a car and a woman got in she seemed nervous, they argued and although I couldn't hear them I knew it was a heated argument and there was sense of danger that hung in the air I could also tell there was a third person somehow involved. Suddenly the man pushed the woman out of the car, she never closed her door and her foot some how caught in the car, the man proceeded to drive the car in circle several times over her. That dream woke me up and made me sit bolt upright in bed. I steered clear of the path for weeks afterwards. 
And the Vancouver Wireless station, it's withing walking/biking distance of me and I've gone there a few times, once to photograph it. It's a a popular dog park now as well as a place people go to walk but in the 50's it was an RCAF (Royal Canadian Air-force) base and housed over 5000 people. There is still remains of one old building, the foundation of it and wading pool along with random old pipes and fire hydrants, roads and side walks. Nothing has every happened there and I've never felt unwelcome like in the path but I do feel there is SOMETHING there. It's really quite a fascinating place the only eery part of it is this tree people have put stuffed monkeys in I know it's a bunch of toys in a tree but it gives me and others the heebie jeebies.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I actually saw this: A large dog like creature walking on its hinds. No kidding. We kid and say it was the "chupacabra". I don't believe I would have been half as scared if I had never seen one of those old 50's "sci fi" movies with someone on a deserted desert road, which always made me think, "why are they ALWAYS on such roads". Well. I was driving with DD, then 12, on such a deserted desert road at the base of the mountains on a moonlit night. I stopped the vehicle and rolled down the window so that DD could appreciate the magnificence of the mountains in the moonlight - the kind of thing kids roll their eyes at, and think "oh, not again!". Whilst taking it all in, I saw the "creature" in clear view, on the side of the road, and although I did panic "internally", I didn't want to scare DD, so I just started moving the vehicle forward, and rolled up the window, and said nothing. It is a _rough _road, you _can't_ go to fast - or I'd of been flying! But, after we pulled away, DD pipes up and says, "I saw a wolf man". I didn't know what to say, so I said, no - no, no it wasn't a wolf man. So, she continues, "yes it was, I saw it, it was a wolf man". That went on, DD having this nonchalant attitude "well, that _is_ what it was, I saw it", while I am counting ever second till we get to the pavement, and **shame on me**, I finally snapped and said, "stop saying that!!!" Miles later, I was never so glad to see pavement in my life!!!! I have no idea what it was, it was _way_ to large to been a coyote. It had clearly mastered the art of walking on its hinds, whatever it was and for whatever reason. But, I will no longer drive on that road at night!! Not a ghost...worse, it was "hear and now".


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Missy May said:


> Well, I actually saw this: A large dog like creature walking on its hinds. No kidding. We kid and say it was the "chupacabra". I don't believe I would have been half as scared if I had never seen one of those old 50's "sci fi" movies with someone on a deserted desert road, which always made me think, "why are they ALWAYS on such roads". Well. I was driving with DD, then 12, on such a deserted desert road at the base of the mountains on a moonlit night. I stopped the vehicle and rolled down the window so that DD could appreciate the magnificence of the mountains in the moonlight - the kind of thing kids roll their eyes at, and think "oh, not again!". Whilst taking it all in, I saw the "creature" in clear view, on the side of the road, and although I did panic "internally", I didn't want to scare DD, so I just started moving the vehicle forward, and rolled up the window, and said nothing. It is a _rough _road, you _can't_ go to fast - or I'd of been flying! But, after we pulled away, DD pipes up and says, "I saw a wolf man". I didn't know what to say, so I said, no - no, no it wasn't a wolf man. So, she continues, "yes it was, I saw it, it was a wolf man". That went on, DD having this nonchalant attitude "well, that _is_ what it was, I saw it", while I am counting ever second till we get to the pavement, and **shame on me**, I finally snapped and said, "stop saying that!!!" Miles later, I was never so glad to see pavement in my life!!!! I have no idea what it was, it was _way_ to large to been a coyote. It had clearly mastered the art of walking on its hinds, whatever it was and for whatever reason. But, I will no longer drive on that road at night!! Not a ghost...worse, it was "hear and now".


 Oh my gosh. Oh my gosh Oh my gosh Oh my gosh. I was reading this and was like "Man! Maybe she saw the same thing as me. Naw probably a totally different area.".... And then I saw "Land of enchantment" on your location. I SAW A STANDING DOG THING CREATURE. Outside of Santa Fe. My buddy and I were walking through her farm community on the way back from the convienence store super late one night and she went "does that cow have 6 legs?" and I looked and then from behind the cow this giant dog thing walked out and turned and ran into the brush. We screamed and ran faster than I've ever run and she called her big brother and said PICK US UP NOW. We still talk about that night. Only when the sun is up though.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

oh I forgot to mention! the house a couple over from mine is haunted...or was, they knocked it down and are building a new one whether or not the ghost has stayed, I don't know. It's not a malicious ghost at all, in fact it's quite helpful, my neighbours will lose something like car keys and suddenly they will be someplace they already looked, sometimes there is a dent on the bed as if someone is sitting there> Aside from that a few other things the ghost mostly keeps to his or her self.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

southernbound said:


> Oh my gosh. Oh my gosh Oh my gosh Oh my gosh. I was reading this and was like "Man! Maybe she saw the same thing as me. Naw probably a totally different area.".... And then I saw "Land of enchantment" on your location. I SAW A STANDING DOG THING CREATURE. Outside of Santa Fe. My buddy and I were walking through her farm community on the way back from the convienence store super late one night and she went "does that cow have 6 legs?" and I looked and then from behind the cow this giant dog thing walked out and turned and ran into the brush. We screamed and ran faster than I've ever run and she called her big brother and said PICK US UP NOW. We still talk about that night. Only when the sun is up though.


Haha, "only when the sun is up". 

But, now, that is weird as heck!!! The _last _thing anyone thinks of is, "take a picture", but I sure wish I could have! It had a "handsome" head, is the best way I can describe it, regal, whatnot - wide flat forehead. Its base color was yellow/grey. I got a clear shot of this puppy! It stood every bit of 5.5 feet - I am 5'3", so I was going by its height relative to my vehicle. It stood and walked, _solid_, not "circus walking", or "strained". It made no aggressive moves, it just looked straight at me. After I saw it and let off the break, it turned and _walked _a few flowing steps into the desert (perpendicular to my vehicle), and it turned and looked back, its movement was flowing and very "agile", not stiff. _I_ didn't look back, needless to say! How amazing that you have seen one! What are the odds? It must be a wild creature of some sort, OR the undocumented behavior of a wild canine of some sort.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Man. I'm jealous you got to see it so well. For us it was dark. There were porch lights and a bright moon, we could see features and such but coloring not so much. It wasn't much taller than the cow though. I agree on the wild creature bit. Smart one at that to stay away from humans


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

southernbound said:


> Man. I'm jealous you got to see it so well. For us it was dark. There were porch lights and a bright moon, we could see features and such but coloring not so much. It wasn't much taller than the cow though. I agree on the wild creature bit. Smart one at that to stay away from humans


Maybe the one you saw was a youngster.  Yeah, I sometimes worry for its safety, whatever it was, because they will have nutcases come and hunt coyotes. It came into view by the side of the headlights, I don't see how it could have been there when I first stopped, but then again I was looking "up". If I could have kept as calm as DD about it, I would have "studied" it more, but I just wanted _gone_!


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Hahaha I don't blame you. At least ya'll didn't scream like.... well... a teenage girl. I still wish we'd handled that better XD


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Personally, I fully believe there are "shapeshifters", as crazy as that may sound. I don't believe science has even touched the majority of the world. I've seen some animals out in the woods that don't look like actual animals..they have odd eyes and they just look soo much more intelligent than your average animals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Iseul said:


> Personally, I fully believe there are "shapeshifters", as crazy as that may sound. I don't believe science has even touched the majority of the world. I've seen some animals out in the woods that don't look like actual animals..they have odd eyes and they just look soo much more intelligent than your average animals.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I can get behind that. I agree that science hasn't even scratched the surface. I am a firm believer in the idea that there is no supernatural. Everything is natural and we don't understand it yet.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I once saw a full sized 3D "projection" of my then buckskin where he shouldn't have been. My then dog actually spotted it first, and woke me up in a fuss over it. That was the only logical explanation. It was a full moon with a lot of moisture in the air. Sometimes I wonder what would happen if someone were able to "harness" that optic phenomena. Or, if some reported "apparitions" are exactly that - a projection.

But I totally agree, I have seen some_ really_ weird stuff - and I never immediately jump to aliens or "supernatural" to explain it - since as you said, there is a lot we do not know or understand.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The terms 'supernatural' and 'paranormal' are misleading and just plain incorrect. Everything is part of nature, whether we understand it or not. 

Just because it falls outside someone's interpretation of this reality doesn't make it any less natural than the things we see as normal and everyday.

I despise the term 'psychic', because it panders to people's beliefs that certain abilities are unusual or unnatural. The correct term is sensitive. There are different types of sensitives with varying talents and abilities. 

I firmly believe that everyone has some type of sensitive ability, but can't or won't admit to them. Many dismiss them as imagination, or reject them out of fear. Unless you're willing to explore that part of you, it'll never develop properly. However, if you do decide to take it further, be warned that not everything you encounter is going to wish you well.

Light and dark, yin and yang, and good and evil aren't just concepts, they're part of the natural balance of things and you can't have one without the other.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

This is really interesting. I would love to see that dog, I would be that person who would go driving out in the middle of the night in hopes of finding it 

I believe that there are things out there that dont follow what we know. Personally, I believe there's magic in the world, simply it means some beings are able to do certain things we would find odd (such as shapeshift). I spent all of primary school convinced that if I went out into an isolated spot, I could meet a dragon. I was obsessed with dragons, and was convinced they live, I mean, how can all these stories of dragons pop up around the world at the same time when humans simply idn't travel that much, and I highly doubt they would go tell each other to make this stuff up. Thats just me tho


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

This has been an interesting topic. Hope for more, really down right now.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

haha, horsenpony, that was my husband's response (wanted to go see if he could see it) when I got home and was still pretty rattled from the "walking dog" episode. I called that - _insensitive_.  

Aubie, ghost and "strange things" cheer you up? Kidding. There has been a lot of interesting stories, though, I agree.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

yes quite a few good ones I will admit


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Speed Racer said:


> The terms 'supernatural' and 'paranormal' are misleading and just plain incorrect. Everything is part of nature, whether we understand it or not.
> 
> Just because it falls outside someone's interpretation of this reality doesn't make it any less natural than the things we see as normal and everyday.
> 
> ...


THIS. All of this!! This is the perfect way of putting it, thank you. "Sensitive". I like it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

I too find this thread really interesting. I've never had an experience with human ghosts. I'm such a chicken I never watched horror movies if I knew ahead of time that's what it was. 
I do believe my first beloved cat, I mean she was my baby,sent me a message to let me know she was ok now. After she died a few months went by and I saw an ad in a local newspaper for kittens for sale, Scottish Folds. I thought well I love the way they look and I'd just gotten an annual bonus, so I called. Turns out Folds come in folded and staight ears and she had staight eared for sale. She offered to email me photos since she lived about 80 miles away. The first photo was a twin of recently lost kitty, a tortie and white, stripe right down the middle of the face. Needless to say I went and got her. The message came that night. The kitten got on my bed and when I turned off the light and rolled over it walked straight up my side, looked me in the face a minute then turned around and went to the foot of the bed to sleep. Only did it that one time. My Boo Kitty used to do that every night as soon as I turned out the light and I would laugh at her and say silly girl who do you expext to see in my bed ?
I know it was her, it had to be. That kittens name was Chloe and she's since passed on but I did manage to get my granddaughter named Chloe ☺
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Well we can't let aubie be sad now. Sheesh where to start. Well this is a horse forum soooo.....
Ok so all growing up I had a variety of strange experiences (I'll save um for later) and never really thought much of it. Well, I've been with my husband since high school and when we were dating I would tell him about such things and he was always very sweet but I don't think he entirely believed me. 
We got married on my 18th birthday and moved into a tiny shack about 15 miles from where I grew up and I left my horses (a mustang, a clydesdale and a couple of paints) at my parents and paid them board. A few months after moving we were sleeping in bed about 2 am when I woke up with the most excruciating pain in my left leg. I woke my husband up with the screaming and he begged me to let him take me to the hospital but I kept thinking "what would I have done to myself laying in bed?" so I wrote it off as a cramp and refused to spend the money. The pain (and agonized screaming) continued until about 6:30 in the morning when it abrubtly subsided and we finally went to sleep. Not an hour later there was a knock on our door. My dad had come to tell me that during the night my clydesdale had kicked the barn so hard he had broken his leg. He couldn't get ahold of us so he had called the vet out and the vet had to put him down. As it turns out, our phone lines had been down and we didn't even notice. The vet put him down at 6:30. Maybe it was a freakish coincidence, but it makes me feel better to think maybe I took away some of his pain.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Eh, some of my stories would give her nightmares, not make her feel better, so I won't share those.

I do have some that I'll tell, though. 

It was about a year after I'd put down my heart horse. I was in the barn getting the other two horses' dinner, not thinking of anything in particular, when I saw a little bay horse walk past the barn door. Thinking I'd left the gate open behind the barn and Mack had wandered out, I ran out to head him off from going up the driveway and out the open front gate.

When I ran out of the barn there was no horse out front, and Mack and Casper were still in their fence behind a firmly closed gate, waiting for their dinner.

The second story involves my Great Dane. I put her down this past August as she was ancient (almost 11), had some dementia, having trouble with her back end, and had become incontinent.

I stayed with her through the sedation and euthing, stroking her ears and talking to her until the vet told me she was gone. I took her collar, paid the vet bill, and stumbled out to my truck. I was sitting in the vet's parking lot, just about to put the truck in gear, when I felt her spirit zoom past me. She was oh so happy, and young again. She was doing one of those huge, happy doggy grins we all know so well, and the absolute joy emanating from her cut through my grief like a knife. 

I still miss her terribly and wish she'd visit again, but I have no guilt over having released her from a body that had become a painful burden to her. 

Last one. My father died in 2011. He and my mother were soulmates, and had been married 60 years. She was beyond devastated at having lost her life partner and the only man she'd ever loved. 

My father didn't leave though, he hung around their house waiting for her. When she'd cry and ask me if she'd ever see him again, I'd tell her he was right there and not going anywhere without her. I know she could feel his presence too, as did everyone who came in the house, she just wanted reassuring that it wasn't her imagination.

When she passed in 2013 I could feel his eagerness to get going, but my mother hung back after her funeral to visit each of her children to say goodbye. Once she did, they passed out of my reach and have gone to whatever other reality awaits them. They won't come back to this reality again, as their cycles of rebirth here are completed. 

I mourn those I've lost just like everyone does, but my grief is for me, not those who have passed on. I know there's life after this one, and I'll see them all again.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I was just in a funk because my team lost. I really am a esay going person. Better today of course. It's funny I guess what people get -I don't know the right term- about.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

A day after we buried a dog of mine, which even calling him a "dog" seems so disrespectful, he was such an amazing "person"...anyway, as I was standing by his grave I found an old harmonica. It seemed near impossible that I hadn't noticed it when we performed the burial, but then again - that is when you are probably least likely to notice anything. I took it as a "sign" from him, and I cleaned it up and put it in my purse, where it stayed for many years. A year or so later, I had to drive to town (a long ways) to get auto work done. While it was being done, I walked to a casino to wait. I don't gamble much, so I sat in a "keno" area where there are nice chairs. For whatever reason I went through my purse and took out the harmonica to get to something. I was of course reminded of him, and wondered why I just couldn't ever bring myself to take that harmonica out of my purse. It "inspired me" to play a keno ticket while I waited for the lowest "price" (being a penny pincher) by spelling his name with their corresponding alphabetic numbers. I won just shy of $1000! Coincidence, maybe. But, I like to believe it was him doing what he always did -looking for a way to give me something.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I swear one of our old dogs was in our house last night. I had to get up due to heartburn/ restroom, so I got on the computer. Behind me I heard a dog walking in a crate and then lying down with the same sigh/ grunt our old dog did before she passed.. Here is the thing.. we don't keep a dog in that area, we have one dog, a puppy in a different area of the house not even that side of the house. I know right after I got the chills and really cold, and for the first time in a couple of years was truly creeped out, I said that's it.. good night bell (dogs name) and went to bed.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Long ago, my aunt used to say on a certain day of the yr. you could hear a baby crying through the heat registers. a woman who lived in the house threw her baby in the coal furnace.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The Care Home I worked in had a large black dog that many of the residents saw from time to time. 
It had once been the home of a very wealthy person, the top floor rooms had all been servants quarters - it was a very spooky place.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

A Doggy Ghost Story.

We had Crystal, a jaunty little bichon who was with us for years and loved her crate! When Crystal passed, we buried her with her blanket and toys in the pasture. 

Our new bichon, Sugar, absolutely refused to go into the crate. She whined and was miserable. She didn't even like looking at it and would skirt around it so we removed it. She was fine until one night, while lounging with me on the chair, her ears perked and she STARED at the hallway, then a soft, low growl.

There's nothing in the hallway, not even a mouse (I checked). But every once in awhile Sugar softly growls at "something" in the hallway. So I took her for a walk past Crystal's grave. She wouldn't go near the spot!

I think Crystal was just checking in on us, and Sugar caught onto that vibe.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That's weird ^^^because when we had two small dogs they each had a toy to play with. Snoopy was always trying to steal Katie's toy so after she died we gave it to him and he refused to have anything to do with it


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister, auntie and I went for a ride at night last Summer, and we started telling stories of strange things that have happened to us. Like the feeling you get when you are being watched, and I told them of the time I had forgot to get the milk from the dairy so I had to go back anyway, once I got there I was freaking out because I hated walking between the sheds that were there, I was stopped in my tracks when I heard something tinkering around in the workshop, so I called out "what ya upto grandpa" thinking it might be him...didn't think of why he would be there at ten at night in the dark. Everything went silent and all I could hear was breathing and the slight scuff of a foot step coming closer. I dropped the milk billy and run home screaming.

Then our auntie was telling scary stories of when she was working up on a cattle Station in the Northern Territory, then the subject got onto paranormal activity, so we tried to make ourselves feel better by telling happy stories...not that it worked...then when we got back to the sheds we went silent each of us freaking out. Our auntie only lives across our horse paddock so she came home with us to put her horse away.
My sister and I had to carry our tack up a hill and past a scrubby area that reached my waist, I could see right over the top of it but we both had an awful feeling, I went really hot and my sister grabbed my hand as I grabbed her arm, and she whispered "don't scream and don't run". As she said it something jumped out at us, my sister thought it was our older brother who has often scared us on the dark so she was yelling "Charlie stop it you idiot" but it wasn't him and it was coming toward us. We threw our tack and too, off screaming to the house. My sister cleared a 4ft fence while I accidentally by passed it. Mum came out and told us not to scream like that because she thought we were getting killed.

Meanwhile our auntie is still in the horse paddock freaking out, so we yelled out that it was the dog. To this day I have no clue of what it was except it was at least my height and was heavy from the sound of its thump. My brother (Charlie) said it could have been a Kangeroo.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I will let ya'll be the judge of this photo:



Posted it on my FB and a friend of mine says there is a "person" in the window. I am skeptical, it could be the shadows, the way the sun is playing through the broken glass, a number of things. Do any of you see anything?

It was Saturday when I went to the old farm house that is near where I work and ride, old abandoned places fascinate me, so I took about 100 photo's of the interior and the exterior, as well as the basement, foundation, etc...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like broken glass to me.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

There is a white shape bottom right!!!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

There is glass in all the lower part of the window Speed Racer...nothing was broken on the bottom section of the windows....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

jaydee said:


> There is a white shape bottom right!!!


I see it too! I showed it to my BF and he looked just like this --> :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I see it too, there definitely looks like something there, you can see the sun is over the house, so I don't think its a sun reflection, it could be curtains, but you would have to go inside to check .. I have seen quite a few pics with faces/ apparitions in them the ones you see in person usually give you a chill when you see them, especially if you were there and know there wasn't anything there when the picture was taken.. Pics are no where as creepy as EVP's though.. I gave up trying to catch them, its creepy when you ask a question and then get an answer back:shock:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

_I have to say it does look like broken glass but oddly in the shape of a person. Now, if we had a closeup, we might be able to tell for sure. But that's creepy._


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Who we gonna call - Ghostbusters!!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J9haehfQeg
Now you know how most couples have a romantic song they associate with their first date? Well this is ours!!!
DH & I ended up having our sort of first date as volunteers on a trip taking loads of Downs Syndrome adults to local Amusement Park and they sang this song really loudly all the way there and all the way back as the ride they were most excited about was the 'Ghost Ride'!!!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Many experiences of the unnatural. I have always been a bit 'fey' with odd intuitions. I have seen several spirits over the years. 

My cousins daughter gave a very accurate description of my Grandmother and my GSD. What she said had never happened. She never saw Gran shopping, not had Gran ever taken my dog out but what she described was the dog doing what he had done with me. 
Later, sadly her baby brother died. Kate was down my parents garden squatting on the path and poking at the soil. I called her in and she went straight up to my mother and told her, "I seed gwan, she has David wif her. She said she would look after our little precious til we was togeffer." 

Precious was not a word we would use and no one had spoken to her about gran looking after David.

I long ago learned to listen to my Guardian Angel.


----------

